# Portable SchH Blind Recommendation?



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Does anyone have a set of portable schutzhund blinds that they would recommend?? I'm looking for something portable because I drive a smaller vehicle so they would need to collapse down be less than 4 ft in length.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Dana: I have 3 of the pac n go blinds. A friend and I got the 6 pac and split it (got 2 bags). I think they work well for what they were meant for. They are great for bringing anywhere and they even pop back up in the wind. I've had them since the fall of '07 and one of them is just now starting to get stubborn to close, but if you are looking for something that is easy to set up/take down to run blinds, I would recommend them. Folded up and in their case, they are super compact and travel well. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I second that the Pac and Go blinds are nice. You have to have an engineering degree and three people to help make them fit back in the bag the first time or two. After doing it a couple times, it is pretty easy.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I 3rd the pac-n-go.

They are NOT easy to get into the bag at first!!!! Having someone show you how that knows how is better than the diagram.

Drawback is in windy condition, they don't ALWAYS pop back up, and they do move around a lot if it is windy....which I suppose COULD freak a dog out if he was rounded in and it blew over on him...they do fit in a round bag a couple inches high 20-24 inches around..


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

i dont necessarily need blinds that portable. but would you recommend those over the ones you build yourself. I found those plans on leerburg


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

If you have the time, build your own...cheaper...Next ones I make will be 90 degree, like 2 small walls instead of the triangular ones, just easier..have a link to those plans?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I 3rd the pac-n-go.
> 
> They are NOT easy to get into the bag at first!!!! Having someone show you how that knows how is better than the diagram.
> 
> Drawback is in windy condition, they don't ALWAYS pop back up, and they do move around a lot if it is windy....which I suppose COULD freak a dog out if he was rounded in and it blew over on him...they do fit in a round bag a couple inches high 20-24 inches around..



If the Pac and Go blinds are as hard to pack as their agility PAC I'd rather get a root canal then try to repack em
The Ray Allen collapsible blinds are pretty good or if you can find a used set of Alten Stiel they're a good design too


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> If you have the time, build your own...cheaper...Next ones I make will be 90 degree, like 2 small walls instead of the triangular ones, just easier..have a link to those plans?


I will look for them , changed to an apple computer and all of my dog stuff didn't trasnfer. In the plans I had they didn't colapse they just folded in half


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I bought two vinyl fence panels at Lowes. Cut them in half. Hinged them. Blinds. Made them for a schutzhund guy, and they held up okay, I am going to put something on each edge to hold a stake, so that if there is a long line, it doesn't pull the blind over. I wouldn't build them again, but they did the job he needed them for.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Timothy Saunders said:


> i dont necessarily need blinds that portable. but would you recommend those over the ones you build yourself. I found those plans on leerburg


A girlfriend of mine made her own. We used them a few weeks ago - they were in brilliant colours but the dogs rounded them as though they were "trial blinds". They were only about 60 cm high!!

Funnily enough, after Schutzdienst I put a high feeding bowl out for the Sendaway with one piece of kibble in it as I do on our football field. The dog rounded it as in "Revier". My colleague was astounded that the kibble was still in it when he collected it.

Some of our clubs over here use wooden hides - I don't honestly think the dog "sees" what he is running round.

What about kids' teepees - would have the same effect?

Look at it from the dog's point of view - I get sent out, I circle the only piece of equipment I see and eventually I get to BITE


----------

